
Tips to learn Git (version control) - javinpaul
https://medium.com/javarevisited/4-tips-to-learn-git-version-control-from-a-highest-rated-teacher-6c73fe013b7c
======
lionkor
Honestly, the most important tip to learning git is to _use_ it.

The way I learned was to just use it on all my hobby projects, I can not
recommend it enough.

------
nooyurrsdey
I feel like git clicked when I learned the tree and node structure it used to
store commits. once you get that, it becomes easy to visualize operations like
creating branches, rebasing, and cherry picking

